# anybody in tyler texas? or east texas?



## ToddLange (Apr 5, 2009)

if anybody is around this area we should meet up sometime


----------



## NoelNTexas (Jun 19, 2009)

Tyler Texas here!


----------



## ThePhotoBinder (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola


----------



## notsue (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm 40ish minutes south of Lufkin, been wanting to find some people to take pictures with, or something photography related. But I understand that I'm practically in BFE so it'll be difficult to find people.


----------



## cletusjermal (Mar 24, 2010)

I am in shreveport. Would anyone be up for a meet anytime soon?


----------



## unicknn (Oct 31, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I am also in Tyler Tx.  I just got myself a Nikon D5000


----------

